# dating/ love life?



## Mya (Aug 31, 2012)

just wondering, have any of you ever had a boyfriend or girlfriend? if you did, how did you get together, you know, without SAD getting in the way? i'm 16 and i've never had a boyfriend, kissed anyone, etc. homecoming's coming up and id love to go, i've never been there before, but i don't have any friends or date to go with. :dead


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm 19, going to be 20 in October, and I have never had a boyfriend. :rain


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

,


----------



## Logical Paradox (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm in your situation as well, never had a real relationship (Been asked out as a joke, I don't count that). And for school dances, I went to one last year while I was in grade 11, I must say it was very unpleasant. Maybe if I had a date though it would have been better... Anyways, hopefully you find someone to go with if your interested in going!


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, just one date. We had been friends for years and I finally just asked her out. Nothing serious, no kiss. She had a lot of issues with her though, her therapist said a relationship wouldn't be the best thing for her. There went that ^_^


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Mya said:


> just wondering, have any of you ever had a boyfriend or girlfriend? if you did, how did you get together, you know, without SAD getting in the way? i'm 16 and i've never had a boyfriend, kissed anyone, etc. homecoming's coming up and id love to go, i've never been there before, but i don't have any friends or date to go with. :dead


I've never had a girlfriend  Well except when I was like 10 but that doesn't count. Also, not counting online relationships either. But I'm hoping to soon though.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

Ive had quite a few, but lately I've had kind of a dry spell


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

never had a girlfriend, had a kiss, or even held hands with a girl. you aren't alone


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Few dates, one went pretty good actually, but the others were one and done. I actually had a chance to make something of the good date but of course I ended up avoiding.... idk why, blame it on the SAD.


----------



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

A couple girls liked me before (Physically) but if they got to know me, they'd run away.


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

*Boyfriend*

I had one boyfriend lately. All went out very well until i had to go to a wedding reception with him. I messed it all up by refusing to dance with him. We sat in a corner while everybody was dancing all night long. Now he does not reply my text msg(the only way i dare communicate with him). I must say he had a lot of patience to 'live with it' throughout our 2 1/2 years relationship. I never expected it to last so long. Now i guess it's over because i didn't find the guts to stand up and go dance. Once again i'm lonely as ever. 
It was a real chance to meet him. I don't know if i love him really but having him as a boyfriend provided me with a satisfaction-once in my life i felt like SAS was not a barrier to having a relationship. It all depends on circumstances. Best of luck. If you're like me practice dancing when you are alone hope you meet someone soon and that you will find the courage not to mess it up like i did.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

If you don't have a date or friends to go with, then it could be a miserable experience for you, unless you're up for meeting people there. There's always the possibility of finding a cute socially awkward guy just as alone as you are, but chances are most of them will stay home. View homecoming as practice if you do go and if anything good happens then all the better!


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

18 & never had a bf. I know that I will find someone eventually but I am getting a little impatient. I want it right now!! Ahh!! lol And no guy has ever been attracted to me either so yeah...I'll be waiting again.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Never had a girlfriend neither a kiss,i do want a gf though,it's so nice having som1 to talk to,i think online relationships are quite romantic,wonder who else thinks so........the 1 girl,only girl,i ever liked in my school did not like me just because im a little bigger and more sensitive than the other guys.NO.1 reason why i want friends who don't judge.Even the other big guys at my school judge me.:afr


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

If any of you lovely ladies get lonely just give the colonel a call.Hahahaha.


----------



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

Brian76 said:


> welcome to the club. im 18 never had a girlfriend


When I turn 18, I might just get a hooker lolz


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

One date but thats it.


----------



## Grec (Jul 7, 2012)

My love life has been horrible. Every girl that I've ever approached to hang out with ended up saying never mind the next day.


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

No, I've never had a girlfriend but I don't care; I'm not looking for one.


----------



## Katelyn1236 (Jul 10, 2012)

Im 17 and I have only have had 1 boyfriend but am now single.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Katelyn1236 said:


> Im 17 and I have only have had 1 boyfriend but am now single.


well hello there


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Everyone have had a bf but now single ,just made mistakes in their life! Got used and thrown away! So be careful what choices you make in your life so that you dont have to regret later on in your life! You all are so young.You got plenty of time !Just focus on your studies for now! Get your priorities right!


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

rapidfox1 said:


> No, I've never had a girlfriend but I don't care; I'm not looking for one.


+1


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

santosh680 said:


> +1


BS


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Forgot to say,i'm quite lonely right now NOT desperate so i'm also looking for someone.:rain


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

I've never had a boyfriend...in real life.


----------



## CefaliK (Oct 28, 2011)

Nope, no girlfriends or dates. I'm too scared to ask a girl out and I think if I did, I would stutter or say something dumb.


----------



## CefaliK (Oct 28, 2011)

Nope, no girlfriend or dates. I'm too scared to ask a girl out. I'm not sure how to ask them and when I do I feel like the wrong words will come out and I will sound like an idiot.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Still searching for a special friend........sooooooooooooooooo lonely:rain:rain:rain:rain:rain:rain


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

i've had the same boyfriend for two years now. although it is kind of rocky between us now. if i had to start over, it'd be super hard cause when i met my boyfriend my anxiety wasn't as terrible as it is today. but then again i'm seeing a psychiatric soon. so maybe i'll get better.. :[ ..


----------



## Colie319 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ive had a boyfriend for 2 days but that doesn't count because it wasn't a real relationship & then I said I shouldn't have one because of my SA but I kinda want one but then I don't want a boring relationship... Like a girl asked me today if I had thought of all the reasons why all because of my SA.. This sucks if only I was normal I wouldn't worry about this.


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

I have never been kissed or had a boyfriend from my area. Physical contact with the opposite sex scares me for some reason. I have self image problems as well so when a guy checks me out, I don't realize that's what his stare meant until several hours later after thinking about it, or unless I was with a friend and she beats the fact into me that someone thought I was pretty. I just figure one day when I least expect it that first kiss will happen. It's not a major concern at the moment.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I've had boyfriends in elementary school and middle school. The last time I've kissed a guy was in 8th grade, and I've had a total of 3 kisses in my life. (other two were in elementary -.-) I've never had a boyfriend in high school so far, there was one guy that was interested, but I pushed him away. I'm currently in an online relationship, and honestly I prefer the online relationships I've been in, compared to all my real ones.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Never had a gf.


----------



## Gunter (Aug 24, 2011)

dating/love life.... NonExistant :teeth

Not a big priority for me right now, but the thought creeps up on me often. Plus girls either see me as a friend or an awkward kid. -_-


----------



## MadDogTen (Sep 6, 2012)

I have been kissed once........When I was 5 or 6 playing baseball on the back of my head by a Girl Teammate as a joke (The joke being, None of the boys on the team actually liked girls yet).

Other than that, zilch. Kinda disappointed I didn't try more while I was still in High School, as unless I go to College, I don't see meeting any Girls in the foreseeable future.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Actually had my 2nd ever date last sat and have my first ever 2nd date (tongue twister) this Sunday (I'm 25). Tbh I let my sa and lack of self confidence get the better of me all these years and finally decided I was not going to let it dictate the rest of my life. It's a challenge, I'm scared ****less of the date, I don't have a clue how I will flirt and initiate physical contact with her but ill be ****ed if I will not give it the chance it deserves because of these irrational fears I have let simmer my entire life.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Nope. 
I've got nothing going on. Personally I'm not actually looking for one though, I have some major psychological issues that need to be fixed before I would think about getting into a relationship, there's no point dating people when you're terrified of sex (PTSD, raped as a child, sex =flashbacks). I don't think I'll have the self-confidence necessary until I feel that my issues and past traumas aren't dominating my life.


----------



## linabean (Aug 14, 2012)

I've never had a boyfriend, been on a date, or been asked out..lovely I know


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I had one boyfriend in middle school. I've kissed and been kissed (years ago).


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Two date, One was pretty successful for a short time, lasted 5 weeks, pretty much did all on the sexual level but the emotional aspect, she wasn't in it.

Second, she was psycho and apparently into me a lot, wouldn't even allow me to exercise or watch a movie so I just avoided her.

No Girlfriends.


----------



## No Use For A Name (Jul 11, 2012)

I've had 3 girlfriends and all of my relationship have ended very quickly.

The first one I don't even think should count I was in Grade 2.


The Second one she asked me oit and I said sure, she came to my house a few days lator and asked my parents if I was home. I told them to tell her that I wasn't hear(Anxiety) so that fukked it up.


The last one was when I was in Grade 9, she asked ne out and this time I actually went out with her, but after a few weeks she was tired of me and got some One else instead... Fukk her.


My first boyfriend was in grade 10, we didn't really do anything, I think he was into me, and we didn't really break up it was more of a thing that we just stopped.


So now I'm not even gonna try, I don't want a relationship.


----------



## Chase25 (Sep 9, 2012)

I don't know about any of you but I'm a 16 year old guy and I. Getting sick of games and masterbation and all I want to do is love someone. I feel really lonely even though I have friends and when I try to talk to girls it just lowers my self confidence after I screw up.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm 21 and I've had 1 bf. It only lasted for a month.


----------



## DavidCooper (Sep 24, 2012)

I have a girlfriend and we frequently go for date but we never had a physical relationship and I think it is much better to keep some distance while doing a physical relations.


----------



## DavidCooper (Sep 24, 2012)

Just forget.While doing a physical relationship it is necessary to take a proper precautions to avoid a future problems.Check here for photos.
www.ranker.com/list/the-hottest-tennis-girlfriends-and-wives/sportsyeah


----------



## twistedbark (Sep 25, 2012)

Yeah, I have a girlfriend right now. 

We're seniors in high school. Like most of you, I'm the silent type(at least in class), and she always found me interesting. 

Now that we're dating it gets hard sometimes because as much as I like here, I want to be alone a lot and I feel she is hurt by that. 

I also do not know how to show affection properly at all. We hold hands though


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Always been single. Honestly i never got how guys and girls go from being freinds
to being romantic partners. Ive also never understood flirting.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Sorry mispelled friend. I also lack confidence.


----------



## hamsterprincess97 (Sep 25, 2012)

Homecomming's fun if you go with some people your friends with. However I don't really have any friends however I went with a big group of aquaitances and had a blast! you only live once so don't be too choosy about who you go with.  And don't you want to tell your kids you went to the HS dances? If you have any aquaintinces that you talk to on a semi regulaur bases talk to them about HC then say you'd love to go but that you don't have a date or a group. Ask if they're going. Athen ask if you can come with. They'll say yes.... I PROMISE. If I could do it so can you!


----------



## hamsterprincess97 (Sep 25, 2012)

hamsterprincess97 said:


> Homecomming's fun if you go with some people your friends with. However I don't really have any friends however I went with a big group of aquaitances and had a blast! you only live once so don't be too choosy about who you go with.  And don't you want to tell your kids you went to the HS dances? If you have any aquaintinces that you talk to on a semi regulaur bases talk to them about HC then say you'd love to go but that you don't have a date or a group. Ask if they're going. Athen ask if you can come with. They'll say yes.... I PROMISE. If I could do it so can you!


Sorry for all the spelling and grammer mistakes - I'm typing this on my phone


----------



## hamsterprincess97 (Sep 25, 2012)

hamsterprincess97 said:


> Sorry for all the spelling and grammer mistakes - I'm typing this on my phone


Also I've never had a bf but id rather wait until the right guy comes along rather than just go out with some randomn dude just for the sake of it.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I first started dating my current boyfriend when I was 18. Never had any experience with anyone else other than him ^^; was extremely innocent and shy when he first asked me out... of course we got to know each other a little bit first, but it was pretty cute at the start of the relationship :3 don't think I'd even know how to approach dating anyone else...


----------



## ihatemoving (Aug 28, 2012)

theres this one girl that i was absolutely crazy about and we had something small, and i didn't take advantage of it and i 100% regret it... just like most of my life anyways.. now i've moved countries and i'll never see her again 

:blank


----------



## PopulationOfZero (Oct 1, 2012)

18, never had a girlfriend. don't think I ever will. finding someone who is also a strong misanthrope is pretty impossible.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Pshhhaw. Going to homecoming with a date is overrated. Just focus on having a good time. Although for me personally, I avoid these kind of social events at all costs. It's my senior year and I still have never gone to a hs dance. I remember in middle school I went to one, even with my friend, and I still ended up being an awkward wallflowers lurking at the punch bowl. It just isn't my cup of tea I guess.

Ive never had a boyfriend or girlfriend, although id like to eventually. I'm not stressing about it however because high school romance never pans out well, as ive witnessed, and it just distracts from studies. Don't worry about getting in arelationship so soon.


----------



## Illiteret (Oct 2, 2012)

I am in the exact same situation except I live in Canada and she lives in the US. We met over Facebook. (the way it happened was like it was fate. I was looking through a facebook group, and there are photos of people on them. I liked her photo, and i couldn't stop thinking of her. The picture was like a thousand words to me. So i went on a quest to find her to message her and get talking. I HAD TO MEET HER, well that's what i thought at least... so by happenstance (or fate) the next day i had gotten a friend request, and to my surpsrise, the profile picture was that of the one i had liked the night before! I was filled with so many emotions and Joy!) so now that she had added me i messaged her saying "hey do i know you?" and the reply was just a "No". so i got talking to her about things she liked and interested her. eventually i couldn't hold my feelings towards her (although we never met) any longer. I told her my feelings and told her to not be creeped out by me and if we could ever be a couple. She replied, asking me to let her think about it and she DID NOT find me creepy. My depressed attitude literaly just disapeered! i Was so thrilled and happy... but then a few hours later i seen that on her profile it said (insert my crush's name here) was in a relationship with someone. I immediatly just slunk into a depression again and my self esteem and everything went down the tubes. So then i messaged her saying "oh i guess you thought about it then". And she said she was sorry about it. We got talking more, and i said that I thought she was the perfect girl for me. I said that i would wait for her. She replied by saying that there could be a chance and my mood was brought up by a smidge. That all happened within 1-2 days. It is now the 3rd day, and i still can't keep her off of my mind. As soon as i get home from school, i have to look at her facebook posts and everything (as well as her picture that brought me into this -whatever you call it. Obsession?). Also, i don't think any other girls in the light i do with her. I stopped thinking about girls (except for her) completely. I hope to pursue this girl until her boyfriend and her are done (shes 17 this october 29th and im 15 turning 16 in june btw). I have been thinking of what everyday situations would be like with her. I also associate her with every song i listen to now. What do you guys think. Don't call me a creep as this has NEVER happened to me before!


----------



## PopulationOfZero (Oct 1, 2012)

Illiteret said:


> I am in the exact same situation except I live in Canada and she lives in the US. We met over Facebook. (the way it happened was like it was fate. I was looking through a facebook group, and there are photos of people on them. I liked her photo, and i couldn't stop thinking of her. The picture was like a thousand words to me. So i went on a quest to find her to message her and get talking. I HAD TO MEET HER, well that's what i thought at least... so by happenstance (or fate) the next day i had gotten a friend request, and to my surpsrise, the profile picture was that of the one i had liked the night before! I was filled with so many emotions and Joy!) so now that she had added me i messaged her saying "hey do i know you?" and the reply was just a "No". so i got talking to her about things she liked and interested her. eventually i couldn't hold my feelings towards her (although we never met) any longer. I told her my feelings and told her to not be creeped out by me and if we could ever be a couple. She replied, asking me to let her think about it and she DID NOT find me creepy. My depressed attitude literaly just disapeered! i Was so thrilled and happy... but then a few hours later i seen that on her profile it said (insert my crush's name here) was in a relationship with someone. I immediatly just slunk into a depression again and my self esteem and everything went down the tubes. So then i messaged her saying "oh i guess you thought about it then". And she said she was sorry about it. We got talking more, and i said that I thought she was the perfect girl for me. I said that i would wait for her. She replied by saying that there could be a chance and my mood was brought up by a smidge. That all happened within 1-2 days. It is now the 3rd day, and i still can't keep her off of my mind. As soon as i get home from school, i have to look at her facebook posts and everything (as well as her picture that brought me into this -whatever you call it. Obsession?). Also, i don't think any other girls in the light i do with her. I stopped thinking about girls (except for her) completely. I hope to pursue this girl until her boyfriend and her are done (shes 17 this october 29th and im 15 turning 16 in june btw). I have been thinking of what everyday situations would be like with her. I also associate her with every song i listen to now. What do you guys think. Don't call me a creep as this has NEVER happened to me before!


"I hope to pursue this girl until her boyfriend and her are done (shes 17 this october 29th and im 15 turning 16 in june btw)" - so you're saying she has told you that she may just easilly leave this other kid to switch to you? if you are, then expect her to do the same to you..

you are getting far too consumed in your desires for her. you are young, and so is she.. the probability of you two being together for eternity starting at the age of 16-17 is small. the more you consume yourself in what you want from her will only hurt you more if it were to not work out (which is more likely at the young age).


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

I DON'T UNDERSTAND TEENAGERS! (Haha)
I really don't understand why people my age are so adamant on finding a boyfriend, who cares, wouldn't you rather a friend instead with no awkward teenage emotions or worries of appearance and all that romance jazz? What's so glamorous about a relationship? I STILL THINK BOYS HAVE COOTIES FOR GOD SAKES! Maybe I'm immature or something but screw boyfriends and girlfriends, right now what I need most is a _friend.
_


----------



## Rachelchloe (May 31, 2012)

I've had boyfriends, I will admit. I actually dated a lot of guys over my lifetime, but none that I had a real connection with.

I'm 16, live in MI, and yeah, it'd be nice to have someone in my life, but if I can't get that, then a friendship is just as good.


----------



## marthatav (Jul 26, 2012)

Most guys I've been with have been players...
none of them ended well, especially once they figured out I have SA.
They didn't understand, and just left me like nothing.

Boys are stupid... ~.~:no


----------



## darkrider (Aug 13, 2012)

I've gotten so use to jerking off that quite frankly I don't care for a relationship anymore. Really, there's so many women on the internet to look at.

It's sad, but true.


----------



## lenny4xo (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm 16, almost 17 and I've never had a serious boyfriend. One of my friends asked me out once and we dated for about a month but he figured out he was gay so that didnt work out. We proceeded to being friends though so thats cool.


----------

